# Nvidia Geforce GTX 745 und Battlefield 4?



## SerdarHan (18. März 2014)

Hallo,

Ich will mir einen neuen PC kaufen und zwar eigentlich nur damit ich Battlefield 4 spielen kann. Wie es im Überschrift zu lesen ist hat dieser PC die "neue" Nvidia Geforce GTX 745.


Hier sind weitere details zum PC:

-Intel® CoreTM i5-4440 Prozessor (3,1 GHz, mit Intel® Turbo-Boost- Technik 2.0, 6 MB Intel® Smart Cache)

-NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 745 Grafik mit 2.048 MB Speicher

-4 GB Arbeitsspeicher mit 1.600 MHz

https://www.hofer.at/de/angebote/ab...detailseite/ps/p/medion-multimedia-pc-system/


Meine Frage lautet natürlich: packt der PC dieses Spiel?

Mir ist es nur wichtig, dass der PC Battlefield 4 ruckelfrei und ohne Probleme für die nächsten 2 Jahren ausführt. Egal ob auf Ultra, High oder mitllere Grafikeinstellungen. Ist das möglich? 

PS: Habe in Google sogut wie nichts über die Grafikkarte gefunden.


Danke im Voraus


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. März 2014)

Mir ist diese Karte nur als mobile Version, also als Laptop Karte bekannt. Jedenfalls wird die nochmal deutlich schlechter sein als eine GTX 750. Ich hab mal Einen Benchmarks der 750 verlinkt. Das ist schon grenzwertig. Den pc solltest du mal schnell vergessen.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 and 750 Ti review - DX11: Battlefield 4

Was ist denn dein maximales Budget? Du könntest Einen pc bei hardwareversand.de zusammenstellen. Die bauen auch für 20 euro zusammen. Da könnten wir dir dann Vorschläge machen für Einen pc, der deutlich stärker ist und deinen Anforderungen entspricht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2014)

Bei Nvidia sollte man für moderne Spiele nichts unterhalb der Karte nehmen, die eine 60 als Endung hat. Also hier: GTX 760 oder GTX 660 (die es aber kaum mehr gibt). Die aktuelle GTX 750 Ti zum Beispiel wäre eine absolute Einsteigerkarte für ca 110€, damit "läuft" so ein Spiel zwar, aber nur auf niedrigeren Details, da hat man nicht viel Freude dran. Da ist aber eine AMD R9 270X für nur 50-60€ mehr schon über 50% schneller und reicht für alles auf "höheren" Details. Nicht mehr alles auf "maximal", aber "hoch" idR schon. Die R9 270X ist ziemlich gleichstark wie die GTX 760, aber 20-40€ günstiger.

Die GTX 745 ist MUTMASSLICH eine für einen Discounter-PC angepasste GTX 750 oder auch eine ehemalige GTX 650, die leicht modernisiert wurde. Die 2GB RAM sind typisch für so ne Discounter-Grafikkkarte, denn 2GB RAM für die Grafikkarte, das nutzt erst bei deutlich stärkeren Karten etwas und ist reines Marketing, weil es sich "besser" anhört als 1GB, was völlig reichen würde. Die GTX 745 ist also sicher maximal so stark wie eine GTX 750 OHNE "Ti", und die wiederum ist schon langsamer die die GTX 750 Ti, welche eben schon nur eine "Einsteigerkarte" ist. Die nimmt man, wenn man nur selten spielt und es einem daher nicht so wichtig ist, ob das Spiel nicht so gut aussieht, oder halt für Leute, die partout nicht die 50-60€ mehr aufbringen können für eine ordentliche Karte. Wenn Du also in Deinem Fall - der PC kostet ja 500€ - nicht in der Lage bist, mehr als 500€ aufzubringen, wäre ein PC mit einer GTX 750 Ti "okay", aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich da eher irgendwelche Verwandte "anbetteln", ob sie was vorstrecken können, bevor ich einen PC kaufe, mit dem ich nicht glücklich werde und der vlt in 2 Jahren schon völlig versagt selbst auf niedrigen Details für die dann neuesten Games...  

Für 500€ bekommst Du aber auch trtzdem nen PC, der für Spiele deutlich besser geeignet wäre als der bei Hofer - allerdings 500€ ohne Windows. Hast Du denn irgendwas, was Du vom einem alten PC übernehmen kannst?


----------



## SerdarHan (19. März 2014)

Hallo.  Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich will es nochmal sagen, dass ich den PC wirklich nur für Bf4 kaufe. Für andere Spiele habe ich meine ps 4. 
Außerdem ist es für mich nicht wichtig ob ich das Spiel auf gute Grafikeinstellungen spiele oder nicht. Für mich ist es nur wichtig dass der PC bf4 ohne Probleme packt. Und Übrigens bin ich kein hardcore gamer . Ich würde wahrscheinlich 4-5 Tage die Woche spielen und das 1-3 Stunden täglich. Und dafür will ich natürlich nicht so viel ausgeben. Ich habe schon einen PC Zuhause. Da ich ein sehr großer Fan vom Bf 4 bin und es auf der ps 4 nicht so gut spielen kann, will ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufen. 

MfG


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. März 2014)

Wenn du nur wissen willst, ob es der PC kann, und dir das P/L Verhältnis egal ist, dann lautet die Antwort ja. Grade so. Das heißt aber auch, ziemlich schnell ist der PC dann nicht mehr zum spielen geeignet. Deshalb würde ich selber was zusammen stellen und deswegen rate ich dir, ein maximales Budget zu nennen, von dem man dann einen PC zusammenstellt, der von der Preis Leistung gut ist und deinen Anforderungen entspricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre ein Vorschlag für 600€. (DVD Brenner eingerechnet)

Die Grafikkarte ist sehr viel besser, das ist kein HighEnd Modell, aber gehobene Mittelklasse. Viel weniger lohnt aber kaum, da die 270X grade unglaublich günstig ist, für die Leistung die sie bietet. 
Eine AMD HD 7850 kostet z.B. genauso viel, ist aber aus der Vorgängergeneration. Eine 270X entspricht aber eine 7950. Und die ist zwei Modelle über der 7850 und mindestens eine Klasse besser.
EIne 260X wäre noch veretbar, das spart vll 40€. Dafür ist die aber auch direkt deutlich schlechter, auf 7850 Niveu vll.
Genau genommen ist die die 260X etwas langsamer sogar. Die 270X liegt je nach Spiel gute 50% vor beiden Karten, kostet aber nur 40€ mehr. EIne GTX 660 kostet auch 150€, ist aber 20% langsamer als die 270. 
Kurz um, die Karte schlägt alles und jeden in Preis Leistung.

Was aber noch ein großer Vorteil dieses PCs ist:

4GB Ram mehr
Ein effizientes Markennetzteil und gutes Mainboard, Dinge die der Hofer PC sicher nicht hat.


Eine Grafikkarte, die mindestens 50% schneller ist, 4GB mehr Ram, gutes Mainboard und gutes Netzteil, was auch mal ne Aufrüstung mitmacht und nicht die Gefahr birgt, einfach so hochzugehen und die andere Hardware zu beschädigen,  wären mir die 100€ Aufpreis wert.
Wenn sie Dir das nicht sind, kann man auch beim Prozessor etwas sparen, beim MB auch, vll beim Netzteil, beim Ram erstmal 4GB nehmen. Dann wärst du beim gleichen Preis, hast aber deutlich mehr Leistung. Der PC ist halt viel Zukunftssicherer, auch wenn es dir grade nur um BF4 geht. Irgendwann kommt vll noch mal ein Spiel, und es wäre ja ärgerlich, 5-600€ für nen PC auszugeben, der dann nach einem Jahr keine aktuellen Titel wiedergeben kann. Bzw wenn es echt in den nächsten Jahren nur BF4 ist, was da gespielt werden soll, würde ich überlegen, ob es dann Sinn macht, extra dafür nen PC zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2014)

SerdarHan schrieb:


> Hallo. Erstmal danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Ich will es nochmal sagen, dass ich den PC wirklich nur für Bf4 kaufe. Für andere Spiele habe ich meine ps 4.
> Außerdem ist es für mich nicht wichtig ob ich das Spiel auf gute Grafikeinstellungen spiele oder nicht. Für mich ist es nur wichtig dass der PC bf4 ohne Probleme packt. Und Übrigens bin ich kein hardcore gamer . Ich würde wahrscheinlich 4-5 Tage die Woche spielen und das 1-3 Stunden täglich. Und dafür will ich natürlich nicht so viel ausgeben. Ich habe schon einen PC Zuhause. Da ich ein sehr großer Fan vom Bf 4 bin und es auf der ps 4 nicht so gut spielen kann, will ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufen.
> ...



Wenn Du normalerweise Konsolenspieler bist: wieso willst Du dann BF4 und NUR das unbedingt auf dem PC spielen?

Hier NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti im Test - Battlefield 4 (Seite 25) - HT4U.net schafft eine GTX 750 Ti Battlefield 4 auf maximalen Details mit knappen 30 Bildern pro Sekunde, das spricht dafür, dass es mit niedrigen oder mittleren Details gut genug laufen kann. Die GTX 745 dürfte aber langsamer sein, aber es KÖNNTE trotzdem gut genug sein. 

Anbei ein Bild von nem Vorschlag für 500€ OHNE Windows. Der wäre dann ca. so stark wie ein PC mit dem gleichen Prozessor wie der Hofer-PC und einer GTX 750 oder GTX 750 Ti (die AMD-Karte liegt zwischen den beiden von der Leistung her) - ist bei dem Hofer-PC denn Windows dabei?

Und wie gesagt: ca 70€ mehr, dann wäre das direkt fast ein Top-PC, und an sich solltest Du doch als Spielefan eine bessere Grafik nicht ablehnen, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SerdarHan (19. März 2014)

Zu deiner Frage wieso ich auf pc umsteigen will obwohl ich die Möglichkeit habe, bf4 auf ps 4 zu spielen.
Ich habe 3 Jahre lang auf meinem alten PC first Person shooter gespielt (Combat arms) und deswegen bin ich wahnsinnig gut mit Maus und Tastatur. 

Wieso ich NICHT 70 € dazugebe um einen besseren pc zu kaufen hat den folgenden Grund. 
Ich bin ein armer Schüler der gerne ab und zu mal zockt. 
Für diese 500 € spare ich schon Monate und hab keine Lust noch weiter zu sparen egal ob ich im Endeffekt bf4 spielen kann oder nicht. Ich werde mir den pc morgen (DO) kaufen. Mein Freund hat einen ähnlichen pc mit gtx 650 und er meint dass er bf auf low ohne Probleme zockt. Naja mal schauen wie es bei mir sein wird.  

Und vielen Dank für deine detaillierten Antworten. 

MfG


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. März 2014)

Wie gesagt, nimm dann.Lieber den Vorschlag von herb. Oder geh im Prozessor was runter, und dafür bei der graka rauf...
Zumindest 4gb ram bekommst du ohne Aufpreis, wenn du selber zudsmmenstellst, und zussmmmenbauen lässt..
Sollte dir ja auch wichtig sein, dass das Geld nicht verschwendet ist, was du sparst


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2014)

Hast Du den alten PC denn noch? Wenn ja, dann kannst Du da ja was übernehmen


----------



## EngelEngelchen (21. März 2014)

Puh, also für 520€ ohne Versandkosten bekommst du einen besseren PC..... also mit besserer Grafikkarte. Würde ich deshalb so nicht kaufen...

Was spricht denn gegen diese Konfiguration? Kostet um die 520 Euro ohne Versandkosten... zusammenbauen musst du auch noch selber. Liste auf Geizhals.


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed
DVD-Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24F1ST
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
Mainboard: MSI B85-G41 PC Mate
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 270 Gaming 2GB, Radeon R9 270, 2GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM 4GB
Gehäuse: Aerocool GT White
Netzteil:AeroCool Strike-X Series 500W
Hier muss man natürlich noch etwas aufrüsten, ist aber erstmal nicht so wichtig. Hier fehlen noch weitere 4GB Arbeitsspeicher, ein CPU Lüfter, eventuell eine SSD. Das billige Gehäuse kann man wenn man mag auch noch austauschen. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach mehr als der PC von Medion.
Man kann natürlich auch noch statt einem Intel i5 einen AMD Prozessor wählen. Eventuell kann man hier noch etwas sparen...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. März 2014)

4GB RAM sind für BF4 zu wenig - das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten 
Selbst wenn im Hintergrund absolut nichts mitläuft - so wie bei meiner speziellen BF4 Windows Installartion - treten mit 4GB bei BF4 auf 64er Maps Framedrops auf - was mit 8GB nicht passiert.

Was man aber machen kann ist --> bei der Grafikkarte sparen.
Selbst meine GPU schafft BF4 in mit 60 FPS minimum - sofern man auf MSAA und Ambient Occlusion verzichtet.
Auch muß ich die Texturen etwas runter regeln - aber nur weil sonst die 1GB VRAM volllaufen.
Natürlich sieht dann BF4 nicht mehr so schön aus - ist aber problemlos jederzeit flüssig mir >60 FPS spielbar.

Bei der CPU sollte man nicht sparen.
Ein i5 Quad mit 3,2 GHz sollte es schon sein.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2014)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Was man aber machen kann ist --> bei der Grafikkarte sparen.
> Selbst meine GPU schafft BF4 in mit 60 FPS minimum - sofern man auf MSAA und Ambient Occlusion verzichtet. .


 Was heißt "selbst" ? Deine 6950 ist immer noch ca 15% stärker als eine GTX 750 Ti oder AMD R7 260X und ähnlich gut wie eine AMD 7850 ^^  erst eine AMD R9 270 wäre besser als die 6950


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was heißt "selbst" ? Deine 6950 ist immer noch ca 15% stärker als eine GTX 750 Ti oder AMD R7 260X und ähnlich gut wie eine AMD 7850 ^^  erst eine AMD R9 270 wäre besser als die 6950


 
Nicht in BF4.

Die GNC-Architektur (HD 7xxx und neuer)  ist in BF4 ein großer Vorteil.
Selbst eine HD 7850 oder 7790 / 260X ist in BF4 so schnell wie eine HD 6970 - und das unter DX 11
Mantle setzt noch etwas drauf - zwar nicht so viel wie bei einer schnelleren GPU aber immerhin ein paar einstellige Prozentpünktchen

Der Sprung von einer HD 6950 zu einer HD 7870 - die im "normalen" Leistungsrating bei BF3 (halbwegs vergleichbarer Leistungsunterschied wie BF4) nur ca. 20% trennen - und das VOR dem AMD Wundertreiber welcher BF3 unter GNC noch mehr beschleunigt.
http://www.computerbase.de/2012-03/test-amd-radeon-hd-7870-und-hd-7850/25/
ist in Batttlefield 4 fast 50% - siehe *PCGH 04/2014 Seite 14*

BF4 kann man sehr gut an "lahme" GPUs anpassen - sofern man sich mit Medium Details begnügt.
Und wenns ihm NUR um BF4 geht dann reicht auch eine R7 260X um flüssig zu spielen - halt nicht "schön"

Anders herum kann man BF4 - durch SSAA, Ultra Texturen etc. auch auf schnellen Grafikkarten zum stottern bringen.


----------



## sadoldgoth (22. März 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Wenn du nur wissen willst, ob es der PC kann, und dir das P/L Verhältnis egal ist, dann lautet die Antwort ja. Grade so. Das heißt aber auch, ziemlich schnell ist der PC dann nicht mehr zum spielen geeignet. Deshalb würde ich selber was zusammen stellen und deswegen rate ich dir, ein maximales Budget zu nennen, von dem man dann einen PC zusammenstellt, der von der Preis Leistung gut ist und deinen Anforderungen entspricht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Hallo,
erster Post und direkt Fragen:
Dieser PC hat keinen separaten CPU-Cooler, siehst Du das als nicht nötig an?

Newbie-Frage: Und wo hast Du den PC zusammengestellt, oder anders gefragt, was sind gute Seiten, wo man bestellen kann? Ich war lange in GB und habe da von Overclockers, usw bestellt und kenne die hiesigen Seiten nicht so gut. Danke!


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. März 2014)

sadoldgoth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erster Post und direkt Fragen:
> Dieser PC hat keinen separaten CPU-Cooler, siehst Du das als nicht nötig an?
> 
> Newbie-Frage: Und wo hast Du den PC zusammengestellt, oder anders gefragt, was sind gute Seiten, wo man bestellen kann? Ich war lange in GB und habe da von Overclockers, usw bestellt und kenne die hiesigen Seiten nicht so gut. Danke!


 
Hallo, wenn man wirklich Geld sparen muss, dann kann man auf den verzichten. Grade bei Intel reicht der boxed Kühler aus. Ist zwar nicht ganz so leise wie ein extra Kühler, aber reicht vollkommen aus.

Bei Hardwareversand. Mir ist da nur ein Fehler unterlaufen. Ich wollte die 270X reinnehmen, die ist aber nur 10€ teurer.


----------



## sadoldgoth (22. März 2014)

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

sadoldgoth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> erster Post und direkt Fragen:
> Dieser PC hat keinen separaten CPU-Cooler, siehst Du das als nicht nötig an?
> 
> Newbie-Frage: Und wo hast Du den PC zusammengestellt, oder anders gefragt, was sind gute Seiten, wo man bestellen kann? Ich war lange in GB und habe da von Overclockers, usw bestellt und kenne die hiesigen Seiten nicht so gut. Danke!



Die "boxed"-CPU hat nen Standardlüfter dabei, der völlig ausreicht - der ist halt bei Volllast dann evlt RELATIV laut. Wenn das einen stört, kann man einen separaten kaufen ab ca 15€.

 Hier in D sind zB hardwareversand.de oder mindfactory.de günstige Seiten für Hardware, und zumindest hardwareversand.de baut auch für 20€ den PC nach Deinem Wunsch zusammen. mindfactory wiederum ist idR immer besonders billig bei den Bauteilen.


----------



## Splittes (16. Juni 2014)

hey  ich will mir demnächst auch mal was gönnen.
Alienware X51 Gaming Desktop – Details | Dell Deutschland < Habe daran gedacht..

Oder habt ihr vielleicht eine seite wo mir jemand einen zusammenstellt?


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2014)

Splittes schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr vielleicht eine seite wo mir jemand einen zusammenstellt?



naja
gönnen ...
Also Alienware hat doch eher den Ruf *überteuerter *Kappes zu sein in anbetracht dessen das die auch nur das gleiche wie alle anderen Verbauen
Ansonsten würde ich eher mal bei Alternate, Caseking oder Hardwareversand vorbei schauen bevor man Geld für auf dem Papier schöne Wörter ausgibt, die sich nicht in der Leistung niederschlagen


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2014)

Splittes schrieb:


> hey  ich will mir demnächst auch mal was gönnen.
> Alienware*X51 Gaming Desktop – Details | Dell Deutschland < Habe daran gedacht..
> 
> Oder habt ihr vielleicht eine seite wo mir jemand einen zusammenstellt?



hardwareversand.de zB bietet derzeit für 11€ nen zusammenbau an. Was möchtest Du denn ca. ausgeben? Mit oder ohne Windows? Mit oder ohne Zubehör (Monitor usw.) ?


----------

